# CONTEST: You Could Win a GoPro HD Hero 3+



## AutoGuide.com

> *Do you want a free GoPro? Of course you do! And here’s how you can get one. . .*
> 
> All you have to do is subscribe to our YouTube channel. Yup, it’s that easy.
> 
> We’re giving away a fancy new GoPro HD Hero 3+ in celebration of the AutoGuide YouTube channel’s 100,000th subscriber!
> 
> As an added bonus, once you’re a subscriber, you’ll be treated to some of the finest car videos the interwebs can handle.
> 
> Plus (of course there’s a plus), if you find reading boring legal information exciting, we’ve also included a link to our rules and regulations which you can check out right here: YouTubeGoProGiveaway.Fascinating, we know.





> To enter, just click here and subscribe.


----------

